
Listable: create and share lists with JSON, SQL, and plaintext output - bd
http://www.listable.org/
======
andrewljohnson
In the words of Crocodile Dundee.

"That's not a knife... that's a knife
[http://www.trailbehind.com/park_index/0/"](http://www.trailbehind.com/park_index/0/)

Here's a big list that does something... allow Google to index my 3000 park
maps :)

~~~
tdavis
The second part is actually " _This_ is a knife!" Because he's holding it.
Sorry.

------
gstar
I've had an idea to build a list app for a while, but the devil is in the
details.

My mental list (ahem!) of features went like this:

\- It needs to hold lists of key/value pairs of any size (bit like memcached,
or a list of dicts in python)

\- It needs to have RPC access to add/insert/delete/update keys and values

\- There needs to be pub/sub access to the RPC interface, replication needs to
be instant, and it needs to be able to advise you if the replication is
degraded. Some sort of MQ service.

\- It needs to have client libraries in a few languages, and some example apps

\- It needs to have a web front-end for inspecting and managing lists and
permissions

Imagine the possibilities!

\- you could have a desktop/web and iphone app that monitored stock prices,
your server status, or other arbitrary figures

\- you and your wife could have the ultimate shopping list (delete butter on
one and it's instantly gone and deleted on all devices - fantastically useful)

\- you could re-invent irc

\- you could make hypertwitter 2.0

\- you could make a message queue service

\- you could build a CDN or cache on it.

Has this been done? I know Google Spreadsheets is about 5% of the way there.

------
jacobscott
the MYSQL escaping seems broken:

<http://www.listable.org/mysql/random-stuff>

------
Blaksheep
Pretty cool concept as bprater pointed out. I would like to see a special
split character or something so you could generate comma separated lists and
thus, multi-column SQL Tables and more complex JSON objects.

------
bprater
Great concept, I hope it grows teeth.

I'm curious if they are going to allow general web applications to draw data
continually.

~~~
teej
I can't see why not. It seems incredibly straightforward to cache effectively.

